
Birds and reptiles cry similar tears to humans - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/world/birds-reptiles-cry-similar-tears-humans-scn/index.html
======
bookofjoe
>Comparison of Electrolyte Composition and Crystallization Patterns in Bird
and Reptile Tears

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fvets.2020.0057...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fvets.2020.00574/full)

------
ksaj
That should have an impact on use of the term "crocodile tears" used when
someone is feigning sadness or compassion.

